# Moving To Germany



## Isalein (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi, 

I will be moving to germany in 2 weeks time. I have regsitered at the Goethe Institut Manheim for german course intensive one. I already know some german. 
I want to know a little bit more about Mannheim. Is there any afro shop since I have afro hair and I forget to say i come from Mauritiuus


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I was in Mannheim a couple of weeks ago and it's certainly 'multi culti' so I don't think you will have a problem finding what you need.


----------

